# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  1000 Ways to Die in a Dream

## Oreo

I thought it would be fun to share the many ways we can die inside dreams. Post all of the different ways to die in the dream world you can think of. Preferably from your own dream experiences.

1. Trying to escape from an eruptin volcano.
2. Being crushed to death by your own portal.
3. Flying into a tree at 100mph.
4. Being electrocuted by a radio.
5. Being eaten by a giant bug.

----------


## Jelly

6. Being killed by a DC.
7. Become a bomb.
8. Imploding.
9. Get killed by zombies.
10. Die by Dying.  :smiley:

----------


## Suck4Luck

11. Become Adolf Hitler and go to america
12. Dress up as osama and go to D.C
13. Fight Ivan Drago (Rocky Reference)
14. KAMIKAZEE
15. Become a fly and fly into a flytrap

----------


## Oreo

16. Fall off a flying island
17. Get eaten by a giant lamprey
18. Ride a train through a tunnel of thousands of giant giant spiders
19. Failing to take cover in the middle of a severe confetti storm
20. Fight Ninja Hitler

----------


## Evolventity

21. Rip your heart out of your chest.
22. Jump into a pool of acid, Mortal Kombat style.
23. Fly into clouds of thunder.
24. Step into a wood chipper.

----------


## Mancon

25. Voldemort.
26. Food poisoning...
27. Richard Simmons makes you dance to your death...
28. Win the lottery and everyone tries to kill you for your money.

----------


## Finlander

29. Eat yourself
30. Become so big, that you collapse on your on weight.
31. Light yourself on fire and try to put it out by running into pool of gasoline.
32. Drown yourself in cola. (Could really try this in a LD  ::D: )

----------


## QuietFox

33. Freefall from the Empire State Building.

----------


## Ibis

34. Fly into a whirlwind..

----------


## PolicemanFox

35. Ride a nuclear bomb "Dr. Strangelove" style 
36. Self-Immolation 
37. Run self over with car 

Well, this is a morbid thread.

----------


## roman67

38. Being killed by our own parents.

----------


## BobbyLance

39. Cancer

----------


## Carrot

40. Killing a vengeful hungry person while protecting your limited food resource and she comes back as a ghost to have your neck and fingers chopped... (from my own dream)

----------


## insideout

41. Alien bursting from chest.

----------


## Killing

42. Get stabbed to death.

----------


## Pickle

43. Mauled by a lion
44. Drowning (I can swim fine in real life and have no problem in water, but drowning in dreams scares me)

----------


## Moeemoee

45. Become firework. Ask a DC to light your fuse.

46.Overdose on drugs.

EDIT: just realised i'm posting in a 2.5 year old thread.. oops.  :tongue2:

----------


## zaelithia

I like this thread!
47. Driving off a cliff
48. Suicide by hanging
49.  Stabbed to death by friends and family
50.  Tortured by pirates
51.  Freddy Kruger...  What? Who wouldn't want to be killed by him?  
52. Eaten by animals

----------


## Him

53. Five nights at Freddie's 
54. Falling to earth from space many times faster then the speed of sound because there is no air resistance then burning up in the atmosphere
55. Getting your soul ripped out by a scythe
56. Literally laughing your head off
57. Taking the blue pill and not the red one

----------


## Sensei

> 53. Five nights at Freddie's 
> 54. Falling to earth from space many times faster then the speed of sound because there is no air resistance then burning up in the atmosphere
> 55. Getting your soul ripped out by a scythe
> 56. Literally laughing your head off
> 57. Taking the blue pill and not the red one



Haha, have you seen the TOTM this month?

58. Starvation
59. Old age
60. Dehydration
61. Exposure
62. Stroke
63. Heart attack
64. Cancer

I really want to die like these in a dream. Harder than most ways.  :tongue2:

----------


## BlairBros

65. Getting shot by your rival in a motorbike race (happened to me)
66. Attempt to kill yourself via mind powers

----------


## Star99

67. Being on top of a high apartment building that suddenly falls to the ground.

----------


## 101Volts

68. Some stupid deadly carnival ride that you mistakenly think traps you. 

However, I have to point out how to get out of it: Don't believe it. Believe there is a way out. Use the way out. See, I was trapped by such a dumb carnival ride by use of a cage (or it looked that way) in a dream last night but I just left it by using the Xbox 360 Guide and hitting "Y" then exiting from there. (Woohoo!) It then tried to capture me again with something like "CAUTION" tape but I just cut it away. Come to think of it should I have boarded up the carnival ride too? I'm imagining destroying the ride.

----------


## Him

69. Death by 69
70. Death by killer rabbits (Happened to me last night, I own a rabbit and it has huge claws and teeth. It is something to truly be afraid of.)

----------


## WaltersDreams

71. Your dream journal will papercut you to death.
72. Swim in the sewers.
73. Wrestle a mammoth.
74. Discover the hobo on your roof who plans to kill you. (Happened to m In a dream.)
75. Relive the night of '87 as the child.

----------


## DreamyBear

76. Dive into the move "die hard 4.0"

----------


## Simax

77. Get a syringe of capitalism essentialised (a light rusty red liquid) plunged into your neck while hugging your enemy

----------


## WaltersDreams

78. Attempt to fight a Metal Gear or the Shagohod with your bare hands.
79. Start a war and lose.
80. A DC  informs you of an assassin, and you're his target.
81. Push the red button.
82. Live your life in reverse until you were never conceived.

----------


## shadowwolf6tail

(From Experience)
83. Get stabbed to death by a giant zombie cupcake named Lust.
84. Riding a paper airplane into a bridge. 
85. Jumping into a painting of a lion's mouth and being promptly eaten by said lion.

----------

